# Plumbing problem expert advice needed



## wilsonkori (Nov 10, 2008)

A friend of mine called me last night to see if my handyman knowledge could fix his leaky pipe.

Here's the problem. Under his floor are the 28mm copper pipes for the heating boiler. At one place there are 90 degree soldered elbows. The pipes run almost touching each other. At this bend the inside pipe elbow is leaking so bad that the water drains out of the system. So how do you fic that joint when all the pipes are so close and there is little flexibility in the pipework to replace anything?
Any ideas? Perhaps some sort of sealing putty?


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

copper and heating is what i do for a living.............NO putty will hold. You can resolder it with new fittings, but if it is leaking it is probably cracked or running down from somewhere. correctly soldered fittings do not leak at all .ever! Some new 1" copper (28mm) with a 90 and couplings can be easily soldered in REALLY tight places, the key is to not "COOK" (overheat) the joint. 50/50 lead solder works easier but if it is tied to the drinking water just get some silvabrite 100 (95/5).......it is easy to work with. Where is the place??------------jon

if you cannot get to it at all-------you can try to resolder, but ALL THE WATER HAS TO BE OUT!!-or else a 1 minute joint will take all night long and make you real mad!!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I would have to see it ,,did the system freeze before ? if it is a old system ,some times the flow will wear the back side of the 90 ,,,I would replace the 90's ,,


----------



## DAVIS55 (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried an epoxy leak sealing putty in a similar circumstance but it was no good, it may have reduced the leak but the boiler still lost pressure within a few days. 
Do they do 28mm push fit joints ? 
I agree with ariba10, cut back so you have room and replace the section, thats exactly what I ended up doing with my leak which was in 22mm copper pipes (I used pushfit but it was tricky to wedge it all back in, due to pipes coming off there wasnt much lateral movement in the pipes available).
You may have to avoid soldering (pushfit or compression instead) the replacement pipe back in if there are any water drips present in the pipework. It usually stops the pipe getting hot enough in my experience.
Oh, the circular cutters are good but if the pipes are close together then you probably can't get a full circle on the cutter - hence you may need to use hacksaw instead - just try to get a straight cut through.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Your friend may want to call in a pro. Being a boiler system your friend should have all the lines inspected. Depending on age the copper could have correded and started leaking. If one is leaking others maybe on the verge.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

And when its fixed make sure you have the proper anti-freeze mix in the system.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

If you can not soider a new 90 on "Shark Bite" fitting no soidering. Good luck.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Small leaks in copper pipe full of water can be done by brazing, if you're good at it. If you melt the copper through, though, you're going to get wet and have to try another method.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

most boilers don't use anti-freeze...........they are hooked up to your household domestic water.....if they are using water also make sure you have a back-flow preventer. If it does have anti-freeze treat it like your car anti-freeze (ethylene glycol)---unless it has the safer (propylene glycol)---------but you can't tell just looking at it..................jon


----------



## johnnybkol (Mar 18, 2009)

You can go to yore local plumbing contactor tell him yore problem


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Wilson did you get you leak fixed, I might have just the thing. It is called by many things but it is shrink wrap for pipes. Plumbers will not and do not like this stuff because it takes away their work. Let me know!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Non Typical said:


> Wilson did you get you leak fixed, I might have just the thing. It is called by many things but it is shrink wrap for pipes. Plumbers will not and do not like this stuff because it takes away their work. Let me know!


Plumbers and HVAC guys don't like it not because it costs them work but because it creates even more work. It's nothing more than a temporary fix and anything under heat and pressure will make it even more temporary. Follow the advice given regarding replacement of the fitting and having all the pipes inspected. A little money now will save you big money somewhere down the line.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I love it when customers use the spray, tape or pro steal. :evil::idea:


----------

